# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Πρόβλημα με το κλιματιστικό westpoint 12000btu

## ira

Εδώ είμαστε πάλι :Smile: 
Χθες το βραδάκι κι ενώ είχα το κλιματιστικό αναμμένο  δεν ένιωσα ζέστη περνώντας από μπροστά του,έβγαζε χλιαρό προς το κρύο αεράκι.
Το κλείνω και το ανοίγω και ξεκινά βγάζοντας ζεστό και μετά από 5 λεπτά κόβει και ανάβει το λαμπάκι που άναβε όταν το άκουγα να κάνει απόψυξη η αφύγρανση μόνο του,δεν ξέρω και σίγουρα ,μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έκανε.
Το μοτέρ έξω δούλευε κανονικά.
Είναι westpoint 12000btu
ζεσταίνει όλο τον χώρο,στο χιονιά την περασμένη βδομάδα ζέσταινε καλά.
Μέσα είχε σταματήσει να ακούγεται και δεν έβγαζε τίποτα.
Το άφησα κανα δεκάλεπτο να κάνει τις λειτουργίες του και συνέχισε τα ίδια.
Το έκλεισα και το ξαναδοκίμασα σήμερα.
Τα ίδια κάνει,το μοτέρ λειτουργεί κάνοντας τους ίδιους ήχους που έκανε πάντα,φορτσάρει,κόβει και η φτερωτή γυρνάει κανονικά.
Το δοκίμασα στο αυτόματο και ξεκινάει ανάβοντας τα λαμπάκια λειτουργίας του κανονικά,δηλαδή αυτά που έχει στην φωτο και μετά έβγαλε κανα πεντάλεπτο ζέστη και μετά πάλι χλιαρό προς το κρύο.







Φωτογραφία0039_001.jpgΦωτογραφία0038.jpgΦωτογραφία0039.jpg
Το έβαλα στο κρύο ξεκίνησε κανονικά,φόρτσαρε κάνοντας χαρακτηριστικό ήχο όπως πάντα και το γύρισα σε όλες τις λειτουργίες που έχει το τηλεκοντρολ.
Το έβαλα πάλι στο ζεστό και αρχίζει να βγάζει ζεστό κι αμέσως μετά χλιαρό προς το κρύο.
Ποια είναι η άποψη σας σας παρακαλώ?
Ευχαριστώ! :Smile:

----------


## ira

Ελάτε συνφορουμιτες μου,πείτε μου την γνώμη σας.ξεπάγιασα :Smile: 
Δεν φωνάζω τεχνικό αν δεν πάρω πρώτα την δική σας άποψη.
Σας εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα!
Με έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ οι απαντήσεις σας και σε θέματα άλλων.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Smile:

----------


## chrisrigas

γεια σου,μπορει να πρεπει πληρωση  φρεον

----------

ira (13-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Χρήστο :Smile: 
Το σκέφτηκα αλλά δεν είμαι τεχνικός και η άποψη μου δεν μετράει!
Βέβαια κοίταξα τις σωληνώσεις έξω και δεν τις είδα κάτασπρες αλλά σταχτί.
Πρέπει να πλησιάσουμε κοντά στην λύση προτού φωνάξω τεχνικό γιατί πρέπει να ξέρω τι πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να έχει για να κάνω την σωστή κίνηση και να μάθω έστω και στο περίπου το κόστος.
Την πάτησα με το στεγνωτήριο βλέπεις και το φυσάω και δεν κρυώνει.
Είδα στην εξωτερική μονάδα ότι παίρνει R22 και ποσότητα αν θυμάμαι καλά 0,81γρ.
Μήπως γνωρίζεις πόσο θα κόστιζε η συμπλήρωση του ψυκτικού υγρού?

----------


## chrisrigas

κοιταξε το 22 εχει καταργηθει αλλα υπαρχει ακομα στην αγορα
για συμπληρωση υγρων θα υπολογιζεις 40-50 ευρο

----------

ira (13-01-13)

----------


## DIATHERM

Δοκιμασε το λιγο στην χαμηλη ταχυτητα του ανεμιστηρα LOW να δεις τα ιδια θα σου κανει παλυ...
και πρεπει ωπος διποτε να το δεις για φρεον...
το κοντρολ του εχει κανενα κουμπακι μικρο που να λεει τεστ...? 
(αυτο που πατιεται με την μυτη του μολιβιου)

----------

ira (13-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ Χρήστο :Smile: 
Αν δεν υπάρχει το R22 μπαίνει κάποιο άλλο με καμιά πατέντα?

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Με την ευκαιρία θα σου πω ότι σχετικά με την πλακέτα με βοήθησες πολύ!
Έχει λειτουργία που πατιέται με το μολύβι το τηλεκοντρολ.
Το γράφει reset να κάνω κάτι με αυτό?

----------


## DIATHERM

Χαιρομαι που μπορεσα και σε βοηθησα οσο μπορουσα δηλαδη..
αν γραφει reset επανω  στο χειρηστηριο μην το πατησεις 
ειναι το ρεσετ του χειρηστηριου αυτο....
δεν θα σε βοηθησει σε κατι..

----------

ira (13-01-13)

----------


## ira

Έβαλα τους ανεμιστήρες το χαμηλό αλλά και πάλι η συμπεριφορά του κλιματιστικού είναι η ίδια.

----------


## DIATHERM

οποτε πρεπει να το μετρησει καποιος τεχνικος να δεις εαν εχει φρεον μεσα....

----------

ira (13-01-13)

----------


## ira

Αυτό θα κοιτάξω να κάνω κι αφού το λέτε εσείς που είστε τεχνικοί :Smile:  αυτό θα είναι!
Ελπίζω να βρεθεί ψυκτικό υγρό R22 και να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας!

----------


## konman

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να μπει R22,
μπορει να βαλει και R407 εφοσον του κανει πρωτα
κενο (δεν μπορει να συμπληρωσει).

----------

ira (13-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο :Smile: 
Μόνο να φανώ τυχερή και να βρω καλό τεχνικό και αυτός θα το ξέρει ,εγώ ρωτάω επειδή δεν ξέρω και φοβάμαι μήπως για το φρεον πάει το καημένο το κλιματιστικό!
Σκυλί βγήκε τόσα χρόνια να μην το ματιάσω,μόνο το ματάκι του παίρνει παράσιτα αλλά έχω βρει το κόλπο
και το κάνω και ξεκολλάει!
Μην την πατήσω σαν το στεγνωτήριο!
Αρκεί που είναι το φρεον κι όχι κάτι άλλο!

----------


## aris285

το πιθανοτερο ειναι να εχει θεμα με την ποσοτητα του φρεον μολον εχει περισοτερο απ'οτι πρεπει. και οχι λιγοτερο.
Ερωτηση οταν σταματαει να βγαζει ζεστο ο αναμηστηρας της εξωτερικης μοναδας λειτουργει?

----------

ira (14-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Άρη :Smile: 
Τσέκαρα τον ανεμιστήρα,με ζεστό και κρύο αέρα και λειτουργεί συνεχώς.
Αυτό που δεν θυμάμαι αν το είπα είναι ότι όταν ανάβει και το δεύτερο λαμπάκι 'οχι το λειτουργίας,δεν βγάζει τίποτα μέσα αλλά ο ανεμιστήρας έξω λειτουργεί.
Αυτό βέβαια πάντα το κάνει όταν το βάζω στο ζεστό ή στο αυτόματο.

----------


## DIATHERM

Υπαρχει ωμος και μια μικρη περιπτωση να ειναι ο πυκνωτης του...
αυτο ωμος πρεπει να το τσεκαρει τεχνικος
να μετρησει τον πυκνωτη και να δει εαν ειναι ενταξει...

----------

ira (14-01-13)

----------


## brasidas12

φρεον 22 υπαρχει στην αγορα σε γνωστο μαγαζι.η τιμη του ειναι 23 ευρω το κιλο+ την αμοιβη του ψυκτικου θα σου παει περιπου 45-50 ευρω...αλλα οπως κ να εχει πρεπει να ερθει να στο μετρησει να δει....

----------

ira (14-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Πάντως  κάθε φορά ανάβει και το άλλο λαμπάκι και δεν βγάζει αέρα το κάνει όταν το ανοίγω είτε σε αυτόματη λειτουργία είτε με το τηλεκοντρόλ.
Είναι μεγαλύτερο το πρόβλημα αν έχει καεί ο πυκνωτής?
Ταιριάζει και πυκνωτής γενικής χρήσης για κλιματιστικά ή πρέπει να βρούμε ίδιο?

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μύρωνα για την πληροφόρηση :Smile: 
Είναι προσιτή τιμή!

----------


## aris285

> Υπαρχει ωμος και μια μικρη περιπτωση να ειναι ο πυκνωτης του...
> αυτο ωμος πρεπει να το τσεκαρει τεχνικος
> να μετρησει τον πυκνωτη και να δει εαν ειναι ενταξει...


Aνδρεα ο ανεμηστηρας εξω σταματαει ενω ο συμπιεστης λειτουργει για να ριξει την υψηλη πιεση αν η ποσοτητα του φρεον ειναι παραπανω απο το κανονικο τωτε γινεται συμπηκνωση πριν καλα φτασει το φρεον στην εσωτερικη μοναδα και ετσι το θερμοστοιχειο αντιλαμβανεται χαμηλη θερμοκρασια στο στοιχειο και κοβει τον ανεμηστηρα.

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ Άρη :Smile: 
Μπορεί να είναι παραπάνω το φρεον?Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουμε προσθέσει ποτέ φρέον!
Θα το ξαναβάλω και θα το παρακολουθήσω και θα σας πω!

----------


## ira

Έβαλα ξανά το κλιματιστικό σε λειτουργία και το παρακολούθησα.
Ξεκινάει να βγάζει τον ζεστό αέρα σχεδόν αμέσως όταν το ανοίγω μετά από λίγα λεπτά βγάζει χλιαρό προς το κρύο, μετά ανάβει το δεύτερο λαμπάκι και σταματά να βγάζει αέρα.
Όλη αυτή την ώρα ο ανεμιστήρας έξω λειτουργεί.
Μετά από αρκετή ώρα αρχίζει πάλι να βγάζει ζεστό αέρα και μετά χλιαρό προς το κρύο και μετά ανάβει και το δεύτερο λαμπάκι και δεν βγάζει αέρα.
Το έβαλα στην ψύξη και ξεκίνησε φυσώντας κρύο αέρα και μετά  είχε κανονική ψύξη.
Αυτό το δεύτερο λαμπάκι το ανάβει κάθε φορά που ανοίγω το αιρκοντίσιον στο ζεστό και πριν παρουσιάσει το πρόβλημα,αυτό ανάβει κι όταν κόβει για να κάνει απόψυξη.
Φωτογραφία0038.jpgΦωτογραφία0039.jpg

----------


## DIATHERM

Αρη εδω ωμος λεει πως ο ανεμιστηρας εξω λειτουργει κανονικα ολη την ωρα που το εχει αναμενο χωρις να λεει καπου οτι τον κοβει
μπλεξαμε λιγο τα μπουτια μας...? :Smile: 
τωρα εαν δεν βαλεις εξω οργανο να δουμε τι πιεσεις ανεβαζει στην θερμανση  οτι και να λεμε  ειναι λογια του αερα
Ερωτηση: στην ψυξη πως το γυρησες;
για R -22 θε πρεπει να εχεις υψηλη απο 280-330psi

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Από το τηλεκοντρολ το γύρισα και λειτουργεί κανονικά,πάγωσα όταν καθόμουνα μπροστά για να δω τι κάνει

----------


## DIATHERM

καλα ποσους βαθμους κατεβαινει το τηλεκοντρολ....?
17? 16?
μην νομιζεις επιδει το βλεπεις στην ψυξη οτι αποδιδει καλα αυτο σημαινει οτι και στην θερμανση θα εχεις παντα τα ιδια αποτελεσματα..!
δεν δουλευει με της ιδιες πιεσεις το κλιματιστικο στην ψυξη και στην θερμανση αλλες πιεσεις εχει για την ψυξη( χαμηλες)
και αλλες για την θερμανση (υψηλες)
και αν εχει φαει και τα ψωμια του ο συμπιεστης εκει ειναι τα γελοια....

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Δεν εννοώ ότι δουλεύει καλά,αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι στην ψύξη δεν σταματάει να βγάζει αέρα.
Το γύρισα αμέσως στην ζέστη για να το πιάσω στον ύπνο αλλά πάλι τα ίδια έκανε.
Αυτό με τον συμπιεστή που λες σημαίνει να μην το ξανανοίξω?

Να το δούμε λίγο ακόμα και θα φωνάξω τεχνικό και θα σας πω για τις μετρήσεις.
Είναι επικίνδυνο να πιάσω το ρακορ να δω αν είναι παγωμένο?

----------


## lamogio

Θελεις να ερθω να το κοιταξω? Θα φερω κι εναν παπα να κανουμε εναν αγιασμο!

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## DIATHERM

Γυρησε το στην ψυξη στο τελειως χαμηλο του τηλεχειριστηριου 16βαθμους εκτος και αν παει κ'αλλο ποιο κατω, και παρατηρησε να δεις εαν οι σωληνες εξω υγροποιηθουν σαν να ειναι βρεγμενες η ποιασουν χιονι πανω....
ο ανεμιστηρας ειπες εξω δεν σταματαει να λειτουργει ετσι...?
με το που αναψει ο συμπιεστηες παιρνει και αυτος ετσι...?

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που με βοηθάς Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Αν δεν μου έλεγες εσύ πως βγαίνει η πλακέτα να την πάω για επισκευή δεν θα ανακάλυπτα ποτέ ότι πραγματικά άλλαξε η συχνότητα του τηλεκοντρόλ επειδή ο ηλεκτρονικός είχε αλλάξει τον κρύσταλλο.

Στο θέμα μας ,δεν πάει πιο κάτω από 16 βαθμούς.
Ο συμπιεστής τι θόρυβο κάνει για να καταλάβω πότε ανοίγει?
Πάντως το όπλισμα στις αλλαγές ζεστού κρύου ακούγεται.

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά lamogio :Smile: 
Είμαστε πολύ μακριά και είναι δύσκολο.

----------


## lamogio

Ευχαριστω και εγω με την σειρα μου ira :Smile: .

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Το έβαλα στην ψύξη και περιμένω να περάσει λίγη ώρα για να δω τα ρακορ 'εξω

----------


## ira

Το μικρό ρακορ έχει υγροποιηθεί!
Είμαι ευγνώμων που υπάρχει αυτό το φορουμ και πολύ περισσότερο είμαι ευγνώμων με εσάς τους τεχνικούς που βάζετε τον καλύτερο σας εαυτό να μας βοηθήσετε :Smile:

----------


## DIATHERM

ο ανεμιστηρας ο εξωτερικος δεν σταματησε καθολου ετσι...?
το μεγαλο ρακορ (επιστροφη) δεν θα υγροποιθει και τοσο αλλα θα ειναι αρκετα παγωμενο...

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Τα ξανακοταζα και το μικρό ρακορ άρχισε να σταδιακά να ψιλοασπρίζει και να μην φαίνεται η υγρασία.
Ο ανεμιστήρας έξω δούλευε κανονικά και μέσα πάγωνε κανονικά.
Κάνει να τα πιάσω για να δω αν είναι παγωμένα?

----------


## DIATHERM

Και να τα ποιασεις δεν θα καταλαβεις κατι τωρα με το ματι  δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο....
μια ελαχιστη ποσοτητα ψυκτικου να λυπει ειναι πολυ σημαντικη για το μηχανιμα!!
οποτε δεν εχεις να κανεις κατι αλλο παρα να φωναξεις εναν ψυκτικο... πιστευω να σε βοηθησα!!

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Αυτό θέλαμε να δούμε, αν είναι το ψυκτικό υγρό
και βοήθησες πάρα πολύ!
Να του πω να μετρήσει και τον πυκνωτή ή σιγουρευτήκαμε τώρα για το φρεον και δεν χρειάζεται?

----------


## DIATHERM

πες του να ρηξει μια ματια μια που θα ερθει....

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Εύκολη βλάβη και το κόστος δεν είναι ακριβό!

Μια ερώτηση για το airwell που έχει πρόβλημα συχνότητας το τηλεκοντρολ και δεν βρίσκω γνήσιο, αυτό που έβγαλα την πλακέτα.
Βρήκα ένα site με πλακετες δέκτη υπερύθρων γενικής χρήσηςμαζί με τηλεκοντρόλ,οι πιο ακριβή είναι 45ευρώ.
Ταιριάζουν σε όλα τα κλιματιστικά?
Αν πάρω και την βάλω θα έχει πρόβλημα το κλιματιστικό?

----------


## ira

Μήπως όταν χάνεται το ψυκτικό υγρό υπάρχει και διαρροή?
Το κλιματιστικό είναι δεκαετίας και δεν είχε ποτέ παρουσιάσει βλάβη εκτός από αυτή που συζητήσαμε αυτές τις μέρες.
Αν υπάρχει πιθανή διαρροή να ζητήσω να γίνει έλεγχος,πόσο θα μου κοστίσει ο έλεγχος?

----------


## aris285

για να χαθει το φρεον μονο απο διαροη μπωρει να χαθει αλιως αν δεν υπαρχει καθολου διαροη μια ζωη δεν θα χρειαστει συμπληρωμα. εμενα παντως δεν μου κανει για διαροη φρεον η βλαβη σου. οστοσο αν ο τεχνικος διαπιστωσει ελειψη φρεον θα πρεπει να κανει και ελενχο διαροων, βεβαια επιδη τα ρακορ στις χαλκοσωληνες ποτε δεν στεγανοποιουν τελεια μετα απο αρκετα χρωνια χρειαζεται λιγο συμπληρωμα ομως αυτη η διαροη δεν ανιχνευεται.

----------

ira (17-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ Άρη :Smile: 
Ποια είναι η δική σου άποψη σχετικά με την βλάβη του κλιματιστικου,θα ήθελες να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ?

----------


## aris285

λιπων διαβαζωντας απο την αρχη το θεμα 2 περιπτωσεις ειναι οι πιο πιθανες η εχει θεμα με το φρεον η πιο πιθανο για εμενα να εχει προβλημα το θερμοστοιχειο της εσωτερικης μοναδας.

----------

ira (17-01-13)

----------


## DIATHERM

Αρη ωμος το κλιματιστικο δουλευει κανονικα... δεν σταματαει δεν το κοβει κατι...
και ο συμπιεστης και ο ανεμιστηρας της εξωτερικης μοναδας δουλευει κανονικα...

----------

ira (17-01-13)

----------


## aris285

επανω στην σωληνα του στοιχειου της εσωτερικης μοναδας υπαρχει ενα αισθητηριο θερμοκρασιας το οποιο βλεπει την θερμοκρασια συμπηκνωσης. οταν η θερμοκρασια ειναι πανω απο ενα οριο ενεργωποιει τον ανεμηστηρα της εσωτερικης μοναδας αν η θερμοκρασια ειναι χαμηλα τον σταματαει γιανα μην βγαζει κρυο αερα. πιθανων λιπων να εχει προβλημα αυτο.

----------

ira (17-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που λες την άποψη σου Άρη :Smile: θα μου φανεί χρήσιμη σε κάθε περίπτωση!
Μπορεί να είστε μέσα κι οι δύο :Smile: 

Αυτό το στοιχείο θερμοκρασίας το έχω εντοπίσει από καιρό και ξέρω την λειτουργία του.
Πως θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν χάλασε αυτό?
Από ότι έχω δει είναι φθηνό ανταλλακτικό.
Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και γενικής χρήσης ή θα πρέπει να βρούμε το δικό του?
Ευχαριστώ που με κάνατε ξεφτέρι!

----------


## ira

Εδώ είναι φωτο από τα ρακόρ πριν το ανοίξω σήμερα στην ψύξη και μετά
πριν Φωτογραφία0043_001_001.jpgΦωτογραφία0044_001.jpg και μετάΦωτογραφία0047_002.jpgΦωτογραφία0053_001.jpg

----------


## lamogio

Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες Ηρα :Smile:

----------


## ira

Φίλοι μου πρέπει να παρέδωσε και ο πυκνωτής!
Έριξε την ασφάλεια σήμερα λίγο μετά την εκκίνηση και άκουσα κι ένα περίεργο ήχο χωρίς διάρκεια!
Κατά τ' άλλα το έβαλα σε άλλη πρίζα που η ασφάλεια της δεν είχε φορτίο εκτός από την τηλεόραση και δούλεψε απρόσκοπτα στο κρύο μια χαρά και με ξεπάγιασε κι έτσι τράβηξα και τις φωτο.
Έχω στο νου να καλέσω αύριο τεχνικό.
Πήρα έναν τηλέφωνο αλλά δεν μου έλεγε τιμή για έλεγχο και φρεον κι έτσι θα βρω άλλον.
Με αυτό που έγινε με το στεγνωτήριο δεν με παίρνει να την ξαναπατήσω,τα έδωσα χοντρα και το στεγνωτήριο δεν το έφεραν ακόμα.
Πάντως από όσα μου λέτε έχουμε τρία προβλήματα,ψυκτικό υγρό,πυκνωτή και αισθητήριο θερμότητας.
Το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας και ο πυκνωτής είναι φθηνά,το ψυκτικό υγρό έχει προσιτό κόστος και μας μένει η εργασία του τεχνικού για τα πρώτα δύο.
Πόσο θα το κοστολογούσατε εσείς?

----------


## aris285

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ που λες την άποψη σου Άρηθα μου φανεί χρήσιμη σε κάθε περίπτωση!
> Μπορεί να είστε μέσα κι οι δύο
> 
> Αυτό το στοιχείο θερμοκρασίας το έχω εντοπίσει από καιρό και ξέρω την λειτουργία του.
> Πως θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν χάλασε αυτό?
> Από ότι έχω δει είναι φθηνό ανταλλακτικό.
> Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και γενικής χρήσης ή θα πρέπει να βρούμε το δικό του?
> Ευχαριστώ που με κάνατε ξεφτέρι!


το αισθητηριο δεν ειναι αυτο που νομιζεις δηλαδη αυτο που ειναι κατω απο τα φιλτρα. εχει και ενα αλλο που για να το δεις πρεπει να γυμνωσεις το μηχανημα. μια φορα που χρειαστηκε να αντικαταστησω ενα δεν καταφερα να το βρω στην αγωρα και ετσι το αντικατεστησα με ενα μεταχειρησμενο απο ενα παλιο κλιματιστηκο.

----------

ira (18-01-13)

----------


## DIATHERM

Εαν θυμαμαι καλα ενα θερμιστορ που ειχα μετρησει το καλοκαιρι ενος κλιματιστικου ειχε 45-56 Ω
τωρα για να σου πω να το μετρησεις δεν στο λεω γιατι εχει διαδικασια....
τον φωναξες τελικα τον τεχνικο...?

----------

ira (18-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ανδρέα τον φώναξα τον τεχνικό :Smile: 
Δεν άνοιξε τίποτα.μόνο έπιασε τα ρακόρ έξω και αποφάνθηκε ότι χάλασε το μοτέρ.
Εν τω μεταξύ το μάτι του είχε πάλι κολλήσει και δεν μπορούσαμε να το βάλουμε στο κρύο.
Τον παρακάλεσα να μετρήσει το ψυκτικό υγρό και πήρε το μανόμετρο αν το λέω καλά άνοιξε το ρακορ και μέτρησε κι ήταν σχεδόν τέρμα οι πιέσεις,στο κόκκινο.
Μου είπε ότι έχει ψυκτικό υγρό και ότι το μοτέρ δεν δουλεύει.
Όταν έφυγε αυτό το πολύ καλό παιδί το μάτι του δέκτη συνεργάστηκε με το τηλεκοντρολ και το γύρισα στο κρύο.
Άρχισε φυσώντας κρύο αέρα και χωρίς να δουλεύει έξω ο ανεμιστήρας και μόλις του έβαλα ένα αερόθερμο απέναντι άρχισε να φυσάει δυνατά και ήταν πιο κρύος προς το παγωμένο κι ο ανεμιστήρας δούλευε στο φουλ κι ακουγόταν και δεύτερος ήχος μαζί με τον ανεμιστήρα σαν μοτερ.
Το ζεστό δεν ξεκινά καθόλου πια.
Όταν το ανοίγω στο ζεστό, μετά από δευτερόλεπτα ακούγεται ένας σφυριχτός ήχος και γυρνάει αμέσως στο δεύτερο λαμπάκι αυτό που ανάβει όταν κάνει απόψυξη κι όταν ανιχνεύει θερμοκρασία για να γυρίσει στο ζεστό.
Πες μου σε παρακαλώ τι να κάνω!
Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει παιδιά,δεν μπορώ να πάρω άλλο!

----------


## ira

Έμαθα και τι είναι θερμιστορ Άρη :Smile: 
Κατάλαβα τι λες.
Αν έχει χαλάσει ο θερμιστορ το κλιματιστικό ξεκινάει?
Ποια είναι τα συμπτώματα όταν δεν δουλεύει ο θερμιστορ?

----------


## ira

Δεν με έπεισε η διάγνωση και αύριο θα καλέσω άλλο τεχνικό.
Μίλησα με κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο και από τις ερωτήσεις του κατάλαβα ότι το ψάχνει.
Με ρώτησε όλο το ιστορικό και μου ζήτησε να πιάσω τα ρακορ.
Το μεγάλο ήταν λίγο ζεστό και το μικρό παγωμένο.
Μου είπε ότι συνήθως είναι ο πυκνωτής αλλά πρέπει να το δει για να πει σίγουρα τι είναι.
Αυτές οι πιέσεις τι σημαίνουν?Κοντά στο 95 ήταν η πίεση στην βαλβίδα του ψυκτικού υγρού με το κλιματιστικό γυρισμένο στο αυτόματο που δεν φυσούσε η εσωτερική μονάδα.
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/archi...p/t-64927.html
Εδώ έχεις βοηθήσει κάποιον πολύ Ανδρέα και τα συμπτώματα είναι μάλλον τα ίδια.
Μπορεί εγώ να μην έχω τεχνικές γνώσεις σαν τον κύριο αλλά έχω μυαλό και καταλαβαίνω.
Πείτε κάτι σας παρακαλώ!
Αν νομίζετε ότι μέχρι εδώ ήταν το κλιματιστικό,πείτε μου να μην ασχολούμαι άλλο με αυτό.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ που ασχολείστε :Smile:

----------


## DIATHERM

Ηρα δεν εχεις το ιδιο φρεον με το αλλο παλικαρι που  ειχα βοηθησει σε αλλο ποστ!
οσο αφορα τον τεχνικο που εφερες και το ελενξε απλα βαριοταν να το ψαξει...
ποσο σου πηρε εαν επιτρεπεται..?
 η δεν πηρε τιποτα..?

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Τίποτα δεν ήθελε ίσως επειδή είδε την απογοήτευση μου και δεν επέμενα.
Δεν έψαξε,μαζί του ήμουνα.
Άνοιξε το μεγάλο ρακορ και έτρεξε ένα υγρό και μου είπε πως έχει λάδι μέσα!
Μέτρησε επειδή επέμενα.
Αφού δεν μπορούσε να περιμένει να ξεκολλήσω το μάτι πως θα μπορούσε να έχει καλή εικόνα?
Αυτή η πίεση τι σημαίνει?

Έχω κάνει συντήρηση στο αιρκοντίσιον και το έχω μετακομίσει 2 φορές
Άν έχουν βάλει άλλου τύπου ψυκτικό υγρό κι έχουν κάνει κενό δεν μπορώ να το μάθω.

----------


## ira

Αυτός ο θόρυβος που ακούω από το εξωτερική όταν ξεκινάει τι να είναι?

----------


## ira

Ο τεχνικός δεν ήρθε!
Σήμερα το ξαναδοκίμασα.
Άλλες φορές με το που άνοιγε έκανε βζζζζζζν ο συμπιεστής κι έριχνε την ασφάλεια και δύο φορές δεν έκανε τίποτα και συνέχισε να λειτουργεί.
Έπιασα το μεγάλο ρακόρ σε λειτουργία ζέστης και ήταν ζεστό,όχι πολύ όμως και το μικρό σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος.
Άκουσα και το μοτέρ να εκκινείται για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και μετά δεν ακουγόταν και μετά πάλι ακουγόταν.
Ένα γουργουρητό ακούστηκε για λίγο μάλλον από το ψυκτικό υγρό.
Σε λειτουργία κρύου το μεγάλο προς θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος και το μικρό κρύο.
Έβαλα μπροστά ένα αερόθερμο και ο αέρας του έγινε αρκετά παγωμένος αλλά δεν κατάλαβα να δούλευε ο συμπιεστής.
Όποιος μπορεί να πει κάτι για το τι να κάνω ας το πει :Smile: 
Να βρω όποιον τεχνικό να΄ναι και να του πω να αλλάξει πυκνωτή και να προσθέσει φρεον έτσι χωρίς να του εξηγήσω κι ότι γίνει ή να το στείλω για παλιοσίδερα?

----------


## brasidas12

πηγενε σε ενα μαγαζι βρε ηρα μου κ παρε ενα πυκνωτη κ αλλαξε τον μπας και ειναι αυτο.ειναι πολυ απλο να το αλλαξεις.....αν δεν μπορεις φωναξε εναν φιλο σου.σε ποια περιοχη εισαι;;

----------


## brasidas12

αυτος ειναι ο πυκνωτης.ζητα εναν για 12αρι μηχανιμα γιατι δεν θυμαμε ποσα μf θελει....θα ξερουν αυτοι να σου πουν κ βλεπεις.κοστος καπου στα 4-5 ευρω................................
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------

ira (21-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μύρωνα :Smile: 
Αν μου πείτε που είναι θα τον αλλάξω!
Επειδή φοβάμαι το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα μην ανησυχείτε θα το κλείσω από τον γενικό.

----------


## aris285

δεν ειναι ετσι απλα τα πραγματα πρωτα πρεπει να δεις ποσα μF ειναι ο παλιος και να τον αλαξεις με εναν ιδιο δεν εχουν ολλα τα μηχανηματα τα ιδια μF. τωρα για να τον βρεις πρεπει να ξεβρακωσεις την εξωτερικη μοναδα. Καλητερα να το κανει ενας που να ξερει γιατι ισως και να μην ταιριαζει ακριβως ο παλιως με τον νεο.

----------

ira (21-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Άρη :Smile: 
Μάλλον θα το ρισκάρω να φωνάξω ένα τεχνικό να αλλάξει τον πυκνωτή.
Είναι πιθανόν να παρέδωσε με τόσες πτώσεις της ασφάλειας.
Παίζει ρόλο που γυρνάει ο ανεμιστήρας της εξωτερικής μονάδας σε περίπτωση χαλασμένου πυκνωτή?

----------


## brasidas12

τον πυκνωτη θα τον βρεις αν λυσεις τα καπακια της εξωτερικης εκει που ειναι τα ηλεκτρικα του...βλεπεις ποσα μf ειναι ο παλιος κ πας σε ενα απο τα γνωστα μαγαζια σολδατος,εψεμ,κοντες κλπ κ περνεις εναν ιδιο.κ βαζεις τα 3 φισακια που εχει οπως κ στον παλιο αφου εχεις κατεβασει γενικο......σε μηχανιμα φιλης μου το εβαζα στην θερμανση ξεκιναγε για δευτερα το μοτερ εκοβε αλλα η φτεροτη γυρναγε κανονικα κ μετα απο αλλαγη πυκνωτη ολα κομπλε.....κανε αυτο για αρχη η φωναξε τεχνικο να το κανει αν δεν μπορεις κ βλεπεις μετα...αλλα δεν μας λες κ περιοχη μπας κ ειναι κανα παιδι κοντα σου κ μπορεσει να περασει να το δει

----------

ira (21-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μύρωνα :Smile: 
Μένω μακριά αλλιώς κάπως θα τα καταφέρναμε να με εξυπηρετήσει κάποιος από εδώ.
Τα ίδια κάνει και το δικό μου κλιματιστικό.
Ακούγεται και ο συμπιεστής να σφυρίζει ανατριχιαστικά και πέφτει η ασφάλεια.
Το καλύτερο είναι να πληρώσω για έναν πυκνωτή και τα εργατικά παρά να πάω ψάχνοντας.
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να φωνάξω τεχνικό και να πληρώσω την εργασία του,το πρόβλημα είναι να βρω!
Και να μην με κοροιδέψει :Smile: βγάζοντας το ένα και το άλλο στην μέση

----------


## DIATHERM

Ηρα εαν θυμαμαι καλα ο πυκνωτης ειναι η 45 η50 μf
καπου στο 15ευρω να υπολογιζεις..
ευκολος ειναι να τον αλλαξεις αλλα θα πρεπει να προσεξεις πολυ κατα  το βγαλσιμο του να μην εχει ρευμα και σε χτυπησει..
γιατι ο πυκνωτης ως γνωστον ειναι μια (ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ)

----------

ira (21-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Όταν λες 15 ευρώ εννοείς το κόστος του πυκνωτή?
Σε ποιο από τα κουτιά είναι,αυτό πάνω από τα ρακορ του ψυκτικού ή το άλλο πάνω?

----------


## brasidas12

αν εννοεις 15 ευρω  μονο για τον πυκνωτη με τιποτα....τουλαχιστον οχι εδω αθηνα....πανω απο 6 ευρω δεν εχει στα μαγαζια με ψυκτικα παντα.

----------

ira (21-01-13)

----------


## DIATHERM

Ε οσο εχει τελος παντον...
Εδω στην επαρχια μυρωνα τον πληρωνουμε 2 φορες ασε...
παντος ηρα θελει προσοχη καλυτερα να φωναξεις εναν τεχνικο να σου κανει την δουλεια αυτη να στο μετρησει κ'ολλας απο φρεον και γενικα να ρηξει μια ματια σε ολα....
πες ωμος και την περιοχη που εισαι να πεταχτει καποιος απο τους τεχνικους εδω μεσα αν ειναι κοντα να μπορεσει να σε εξυπηρετησει....

----------

ira (21-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Δεν σκοπεύω να το κάνω μόνη μου,θα προσπαθήσω να βρω έστω έναν ηλεκτρολόγο απλά να ξέρει ο άνθρωπος που είναι ο πυκνωτής για να τον αλλάξει!

----------


## konman

Πυκνωτής Κλιματιστικού 370V 30μF + 6 μF     7.70€



33.70.50.30.jpg

----------

ira (21-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο :Smile: 
Έχεις δίκιο Ανδρέα,πρέπει να αλλαχθεί ο πυκνωτής πρώτα και μετά να μετρηθεί το ψυκτικό του.

----------


## konman

Ναι γιατι ο κομπρεσορας δεν ξεκιναει να δουλευει.

----------

ira (22-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας που με βοηθήσατε :Smile: 
Αλλάξαμε πυκνωτή κι όλα καλά.
Ο πυκνωτής κολλούσε τον συμπιεστή !

----------


## ira

Πρόσεξα αγαπητοί φίλοι ότι το καλώδιο εντολών που πάει στην εξωτερική μονάδα δεν είναι τυλιγμένο μαζί με τα άλλα και κρέμεται εκτεθειμένο.
Μήπως πρέπει να το μονώσω με ταινία για να μην διαβρωθεί από τις καιρικές συνθήκες?
Ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------


## DIATHERM

το καλωδιο δεν παθαινει τιποτα εξω που ειναι...
απλως ποιασε το πανω στους σωληνες με μονωτικη ταινια, γιατι  εαν στο κουναει συνεχεια θα σου το κοψει...

----------

ira (05-02-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Ίσως λάσκαρε λιγάκι το τύλιγμα από τον αέρα και σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω,θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή σου!

----------

